# Anyone else gone backwards? IVF/ICSI fails, now trying IUI...



## ScarlettInSpace (May 16, 2012)

Quick history, last summer my FSH was 12 & my AMH 4.22 so referred straight to IVF without passign go or colelcting £200 

Did long protocol IVF in Sept which was abandoned due to poor response [1 follicle], I also had an extreme reaction to down reg drugs. Tried again in Feb/March on short protocol, Got 3 eggs, went to ICSI but unfortunately the 2 that did fertilise were abnormal. 
So that was the end of that!

As we have used up our NHS IVF go, our consultant has suggested we try 3 rounds of IUI.

I only have 1 tube [as the R one was removed following an ectopic a lot of years ago] so if the R ovary dominates they will cancel IUI, will be interested to see if the L one repsonds at all as it hasn't on either IVF experience 

Anyway CD1 was yesterday so started the clomid today, 5 tablets and 4 jabs it all seems too easy compared to multi-jabbing IVF lol, has anyone else gone 'backwards' in the treatment progression? Any positive tales to tell?


----------



## Ipomée (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Scarlett ,
I had FSH 14.7 and AMH 5pmol when I responded badly to IVF... I've gone backwards and it took one year to end up doing IUI, which is what I was hoping for in the first place. Because I was 41, the clinic said "no way" to IUI and sent me along the IVF route. I was a poor responder to an antagonist protocol at one clinic which rejected me and a long protocol where the Dr told me my ovaries would never give my a baby... I never even got past the stimms, in the IVF attempts. 

I found a third fert specialist who wants to help me and thinks it's worth trying with my natural cycle. He told me at my age, 42 with my results, IUI can give extra time and chance where IVF fails. If you look at all of my endocrine probs. below you'll understand that this is a good thing. I did have the post coital test which showed I have acidic cervical mucous and my cervix wasn't very open, so I am on CD11 waiting for my first attempt at IUI. This is my second ovulation monotoring cycle, and everything is going well so far. In my case, I'm Very happy to be going backwards, because this is what I wanted to be doing in the first place, I'm just a little sorry I'm a year older.

I would love to have anything positive to share with everyone. One very positive thing is my hormones are doing great and I've been ovulating mature follicules on my own...now that the stimm drugs are out of my system. I believe IUI is a good place to be when IVF doesn't seem to workout for us, it's great that you have that chance at 3 tries. So we're cycling buddies 

Ipomée


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

Didnt want to read and run 

I had IUI 12 years agao, result one 12year old daughter 

divorced, remarried, 3 rounds IVF one FET, and now going backwards too, planning an IUI.

For me reasons being, the only time ive ever been pregnant was IUI...and my body seems to over react to IVF, and I feel treat the transferred eggs as aliens, and kill them off, we were at the end of our journey, but i can't until we have had one round of IUI. x


----------

